# Time was Just Too Short



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

So sorry, What a beauty. Those TB are goofy aren't they? I still miss my goofball.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

So sorry that you had to lose your friend so soon. We know when we take a creature into our heart that we will likely outlive them but we expect more time that you had. So sad.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Embarrassed?*

His first, and as it turned out only, off property show pre-load shot. I thought he looked handsome; my trainer says he looked embarrassed


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So sorry for your loss-RIP Paddy.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

SO sorry and so tragic - Hope your heart heals soon, but I'm sure he will always be in it. The part about him being goofy is so true with some thoroughbreds. One I had totally freaked at butterflys!


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm really sorry to here this, my horse died last year and we only had a short time together! It really does hurt... My thoughts are with you x


----------



## MissingStar (Feb 20, 2013)

My condolences on the loss of your handsome boy. X


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

do very sorry for your loss. RIP Paddy


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

RIP handsome boy, so sorry for your loss


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

My deepest condolences. He looked like a very sweet boy.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry! He was loved, that's the best we can do...


----------

